# Coffee (advice from Dr. Oz)



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

Read this article about coffee and caffeine in todays paper, Dr. Oz's advice...little more than I care to drink, my one to two cups in the morning is enough for me. 



> *Q: I'm desperate to find an energy drink that's good for me. What's  out there?*_— Sandy H., Ocean Grove, N.J.
> _
> *A:* Black coffee is our favorite energy drink, because  caffeine delivers many benefits (alertness is the least of them!). And if you  stay with the basics, you'll dodge health problems that come from choosing  energy drinks packed with risky additives. So here's how to choose smart drinks  to power up your day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 7, 2013)

I never drank coffee every morning until I retired, just on weekends. Now, I really look forward to my morning coffee to help me get going. Probably will never be able to drink it black though, so I guess no health bennies for me. I have to have fat-free half and half and a teaspoon of honey to make it palatable. I have a big mug that is probably equivalent to two cups, so one of those big hummers is just enough to get the blood pumping.

How do you like the trick I taught BuckBuckBuck...figured if he's going to wake me up at o'dark thirty in the morning he may as well make himself useful!  Working on teaching him to feed the cats in the morning too!layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

Well done OG!  Wish the Plovers were big enough to handle that, they wake everybody up too and they're totally useless, not even edible. 




I don't drink much coffee only a couple a week and then it wouldn't pass muster as 'coffee' by you real coffee drinkers.  Just that prepacked sachet stuff with hazelnut flavour and some white substance that looks a bit like milk when you add hot water. Doubt it's ever going to have any beneficial health effect at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

BuckBuckBuck is such a sweet boy, so nice of him to serve you.   I drink my coffee with the poison Coffee Mate, no sugar.  Those in my family never used sugar in their coffee, back to the days of the depression.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 7, 2013)

_I have one huge mug in the morning with lite milk and no sugar, sometimes i might make myself a cappuccino in the afternoon if i get the urge for a nice coffee_


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been a coffee-fueled maniac for most of my adult life. 

My first "dealer" was my grandfather Louigi, who as you might surmise from the name introduced me to Little Italy's (NYC) version of coffee - basically it had the consistency of frozen maple syrup and the kick of a mule on cocaine. Later I adjusted my body to the lesser rush of regular java, until I started working for General Foods in my early twenties. 

That's when I gained access to the GOOD stuff! Since we worked on the formulations we got plenty of free coffee, so I can truthfully say that GF turned me into the addict I am today.

My normal intake is as follows: I have a 2-cup travel mug that I use. My coffee maker is a baby model - only makes 4 cups. I go through approx. 6-7 pots a day, so that puts me at 12-14 cups daily.

Like Seabreeze I take it with Cremora and no sugar. Been doing this for about 35 years now and and and and and and and I'm still alive and kicking ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

> My first "dealer" was my grandfather Louigi, who as you might surmise  from the name introduced me to Little Italy's (NYC) version of coffee -  basically it had the consistency of frozen maple syrup and the kick of a  mule on cocaine.



He may have been related to our next door neighbour Rino.  He served up that same coffee flavored treacle!  
He also made his own 'wine'.  I know they only had one cat so I can't imagine where the rest of the batch came from.  Gawwwwd it was awful stuff.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> He may have been related to our next door neighbour Rino.  He served up that same coffee flavored treacle!
> He also made his own 'wine'.  I know they only had one cat so I can't imagine where the rest of the batch came from.  Gawwwwd it was awful stuff.



Yeah, the wine - I remember the dandelion wine him and Grandma used to make, but I never got the chance to taste it as they both passed when I was 10. Even in _our _family that was considered too young an age to start drinking. I also remember seeing bottles of "Guinea Red" laying on their side in the basement, which was quite an experience because the house they lived in was at one point used as a coffin-manufacturing facility and had showcase "niches" carved into the rock walls in the basement.

The wine was stacked in those niches, so I guess it was to die for ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Aug 8, 2013)

I drink about 10 cups a day, black...unless I have toast, then I like milk & a bit of honey in the coffee.  My dad let us have coffee when we were kids, but not a lot of it.


----------



## GDAD (Aug 8, 2013)

4 coffee & 3 teas a day keeps me on the go!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Aug 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




Sooo; one cup a day is your limit???


----------



## That Guy (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Rainee (Aug 9, 2013)

All good thanks for this advice.. I have about 6 cups a day and prob 4 teas .. I have to have coffee as 
with my iron problem it stops my body absorbing iron from the meal, so basically have to have 1 after a meal. 
and not worry too much about absorbing too much iron.. most people are low in iron but I am high ..too much 
to be healthy if its not taken out each 3 months..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2013)

New coffee chart.....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2013)

Rainee said:


> All good thanks for this advice.. I have about 6 cups a day and prob 4 teas .. I have to have coffee as
> with my iron problem it stops my body absorbing iron from the meal, so basically have to have 1 after a meal.
> and not worry too much about absorbing too much iron.. most people are low in iron but I am high ..too much
> to be healthy if its not taken out each 3 months..




Being a blood donor is a useful tool for that reason... The local blood bank has me on a routine schedule.
You help yourself, while helping someone else... 
I got a thank you note once  for saving a small child's life.  That was very inspiring.


----------

